# Loosing Internet Connection - Win 7, prof - 64bit



## Grownman (Jan 17, 2010)

Recently, if I am on my computer for many hours my internet connection will drop.  This happens when I am downloading and maxing the bandwith cap and also when I am just watching videos on youtube. 

I usually right click the Network icon in the system tray and most of the times it goes through its diagnostics and "Reset Local Area Connection"  - Fixed.  Thus, I get my connection back.  

This is quite annoying and happens many times a day.  Is this a common problem among other Win 7 users?  Any known fixes for it?  

I am wired to the my netgear wireless router which is connected to the Modem.


----------



## buffy (Jan 17, 2010)

I am a windows 7 64bit user and I do not have this issue. If the problem is occouring between you and your router/modem it would appear that either you have a very short lease time on your IP address, or you have a driver /hardware issue with your network card. I would suggest checking your network cards manafactures website for the latest drivers. If this dosnt fix it you might want to check your DHCP lease times on your router.


----------



## Grownman (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok, I looked around on many sites and people are saying to disable the IPV6.  To do this go to:
Start>Control Panel>Network & Internet> Click on the "Local Area Connection">Properties> Uncheck IPv6> Click Ok.  

I just applied the settings, hopefully this will be a fix =]  I'll update post if my connection gets better.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 18, 2010)

I had this problem, and we have the same motherboard, disabling IPv6 didn't help.

What finally fixed it for me was disabling "Recieve Side Scaling".  To do this:
Device Manager>Network Connections>NVIDIA nforce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet>Properties>Advanced Tab

Do that for both connections listed, if you have the same board as me you should have two gigabit connections.  After doing that I haven't had a network drop-out in months.


----------



## Grownman (Jan 18, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I had this problem, and we have the same motherboard, disabling IPv6 didn't help.
> 
> What finally fixed it for me was disabling "Recieve Side Scaling".  To do this:
> Device Manager>Network Connections>NVIDIA nforce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet>Properties>Advanced Tab
> ...



Yes, I am on the EVGA 780i.  looking at the Network connections i see the 2 dual gigbait connections.  However, once I am in the properties and click on the advanced tab, it displays.
clicking on the "Nvidia Ethernet Configuration" opens the Nvidia Control Panel.








EDIT: Didn't see the "Networking tab" inside the nvidia control panel... FML


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 18, 2010)

I would assume that is because you have the nVidia driver software installed, which I don't, I install the base driver, but not the extra software they ask me to install.

Expand the Networking section in the nVidia control panel and poke around in there.  Find the "Recieve side scaling" option and disable it.


----------



## Grownman (Jan 18, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I would assume that is because you have the nVidia driver software installed, which I don't, I install the base driver, but not the extra software they ask me to install.
> 
> Expand the Networking section in the nVidia control panel and poke around in there.  Find the "Recieve side scaling" option and disable it.



Yup, did it yesterday night.  Time to stress test it out haha.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah the nvidia forceware is absolute garbage. screwed networking or something over for me.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Jan 19, 2010)

Check the properties of your network adapter in Device Manager, go to the Power Management tab and make sure there is *no* check in the box for "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power".


----------

